

Aviate joins Yahoo - moswald
http://blog.getaviate.com/post/72586543194/aviates-going-to-get-better-faster-with-yahoo

======
MojoJolo
This might be out of context, but a question though. How this companies get
bought? Of course, building a great product is part of it. But are they
shopping around, emailing / visiting bigger companies to buy them? Or they
will just wait until some bigger company contact them and have some
negotiations?

~~~
kumarm
Aviate Team comes from Google (Google Play PM and Search Engineer). I would
think right people at Yahoo Knew the talent and want it.

[http://getaviate.com/team.html](http://getaviate.com/team.html)

Congrats to the team. Great Product and team.

~~~
MojoJolo
You might be right. So this is the case for Aviate. How about other startups?

~~~
Edmond
I am sure the same is true for all the other acquired companies. If you look
through all startup acquisitions, the pattern is the same. You rarely see
startups that haven't raised capital get acquired, unless they are actually
successful.

------
MojoJolo
Congratulations to Aviate. I think they're just a new company, I'm not sure.

I really love their home screen and I was afraid that Yahoo might shut them
down. If that's the case I don't have anything to replace from Aviate. I like
the combination of Aviate as home screen and Cover[0] as my lock screen.

[0] [https://www.coverscreen.com/](https://www.coverscreen.com/)

~~~
enjo
I've really wanted to try it, but never got a beta invite:)

~~~
MojoJolo
You now have a chance. They are giving away some codes right now:
[https://www.facebook.com/aviateapp/posts/195912073936304](https://www.facebook.com/aviateapp/posts/195912073936304)

~~~
enjo
Sweet! That did the trick.

------
jpeg_hero
> Today, we are absolutely thrilled to announce that Aviate is being acquired
> by Yahoo. Don’t worry, Aviate isn’t going anywhere.

------
sfall
whats the over under for companies that get purchased by
google/yahoo/apple/microsoft and never see anything more from them?

~~~
mathattack
I think it depends on how much they pay for it. If the price is high, then
they want the product. If the price is low, they want the people. Of course
even if the price is high, sometimes companies muck it up anyway.

~~~
jmathai
If the price is high they want the user base.

I don't think big companies care too much about a product in itself. They care
about the team (which created a good product) and/or a userbase.

~~~
mathattack
Good point - I hadn't considered the userbase. But don't they lose the
userbase if they crap on the product after it's been acquired?

~~~
jmathai
Absolutely. I consider that a failed acquisition -- which many companies do.
Yahoo!, for example, had done this a lot in the past with their acquisitions.

------
Mithaldu
It's not a bad product, but they don't actually care for treating even bug
reports of the most simple and obvious kind respectfully. Somehow i doubt
merging into Yahoo is gonna fix that.

------
blueskin_
Now, how long until they close down?

Yahoo has repeatedly proven it is not a safe location for any service; it is
even worse than google in that respect.

------
yRetsyM
I'm interested to know if this activity will bring any viability or perhaps
tempt Apple into allowing greater access to their lock screens?

------
oDot
Can someone please explain why these corporations buy companies for a product
they can build themselves for (usually) less money?

~~~
ar7hur
They don't buy the product they buy the team and their vision.

~~~
TylerE
Perhaps most importantly: They bought the userbase.

~~~
yixizhang
How would Yahoo! acquire the user base in this case? By putting more Yahoo!
apps on the screen? But users need to install them in the first place.

------
frankdenbow
I've been using this for the past few weeks and like it. Hope yahoo lets them
continue on their own.

